# Strange bump/boil



## austin.bohn (Dec 6, 2013)

I found a strange bump/boil looking thing on my 4mo GSD puppy today. He had a rash (I posted about that a few days ago) and changing his food has taken that rash almost completely away (THANK GOD!). This spot was on his front right leg when he had his rash. The vet did not think anything really out of the ordinary of it. He is on an antibiotic, so if its bacterial it should go away, but we have no idea what it is. If anyone has any knowledge of what this could be that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Possibly a reaction to a bite of some kind. Fleas or if he has been out walking in woods. It looks to me like it will probably clear up really fast, my dogs gets things like that from time to time, they usually clear up. it is a reaction to something though, and if it is from food change, that is an odd spot.


----------

